

I'm Tired Of Armchair Entrepreneurs - mindcrime
http://fogbeam.blogspot.com/2013/04/im-tired-of-these-armchair-entrepeneurs.html

======
dack
I guess it's one of the downsides of a global communication medium like the
internet. You could replace "Entrepreneur" with dietician, fitness trainer,
economist, politician, priest, or judge. You can always find both extremes of
an argument, and people that seem pretty damn smart on both sides.

You're right - go work on your startup, kick ass, and ignore HN for a while.

------
snowwrestler
If you're tired of hearing from armchair entrepreneurs, why are you posting
your blog posts to Hacker News?

~~~
mindcrime
Are you trying to say the people here are, oh, wait...

Maybe you have a point!

Nah, just kidding. HN is a great community and I love the discussion here. Are
there some wantrepreneur and "armchair entrepreneur" types here? Yeah, sure,
but there are plenty of people who post here with a tremendous amount of
useful knowledge and experience. I mean, you have pg, rtm, swombat, patio11,
edw, danielbmarkham, antirez, and gosh knows how many other super smart,
accomplished people that post here.. I'm sure I don't even know the HN
usernames of most of these people. And plenty of posters on here probably keep
quiet about their companies and accomplishments anyway. In fact, you never
know who will show up on here. I do believe Marc Andreessen has even been
known to post every now and again.

